# Modified Tool Bags



## chewy

Holt said:


> So I just got the CLC 1537 and its a great bag. It's just like the 1539 but only has one side flap with a wall of tools and a zippered open mouth. I am thinking of adding my own tool holders on the inside of the big open compartment. I just need to source out some elastic bands. Has anyone here modified a bag in any way? What else do you think I should add? I wish I had the skill to sew and add some zippered pockets to the inside.


I saw pvc conduit used effectively for what you have described.


----------



## BBQ

chewy said:


> I saw pvc conduit used effectively for what you have described.


Perhaps


----------



## oldtimer

BBQ said:


> Perhaps


 Why all the colored markers?

Are you an artist in your spare time? :laughing:



Kidding aside, I fixed up my spare tool bag exactly the same way.

1" pvc scrap pieces, works great!


----------



## chewy

BBQ said:


> Perhaps


 Yeah that's the picture I was thinking of.


----------



## jza

All about the PVC tool holders. Had one in my old bag before I smartened up and bought a Veto.


----------



## Holt

I like the idea of the pvc tool holder idea. I do use wera and felo drivers which have different size handles depending on blade side so I'm not sure if it will work like it does with the Kleins. Still keeping it in the back of my mind for other tools. How do you guys keep all the pvc together side by side. Do you use glue?


----------



## SteveO.

I've got PVC stubs in my center console to hold pens, flash light and 10 in 1. Works great and barely takes up any space.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Holt said:


> I like the idea of the pvc tool holder idea. I do use wera and felo drivers which have different size handles depending on blade side so I'm not sure if it will work like it does with the Kleins. Still keeping it in the back of my mind for other tools. How do you guys keep all the pvc together side by side. Do you use glue?


 
So use 1/2", 3/4",1",1 1/4", and etc size conduit for the sleeves, I've done that in the past. As for attaching the pieces use tape or pvc cement to hold them together


----------



## jeffmoss26

I did something similar with small pieces of PVC pipe. bundled a set of four pieces together to hold some lesser used drivers in the bottom of my tote bag. I also cut one larger piece to hold my Klein 11 in 1.


----------



## BBQ

Holt said:


> I like the idea of the pvc tool holder idea. I do use wera and felo drivers which have different size handles depending on blade side so I'm not sure if it will work like it does with the Kleins. Still keeping it in the back of my mind for other tools. How do you guys keep all the pvc together side by side. Do you use glue?


It is my bag in the pictures above and I just used PVC glue to hold them together.

If I had to do it again I would pick up some schedule 20 pipe to do it, that would cut the weight down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BBQ said:


> It is my bag in the pictures above and I just used PVC glue to hold them together.
> 
> If I had to do it again I would pick up some schedule 20 pipe to do it, that would cut the weight down.


 
Great idea, I've never seen sch 20. Is that electrical or plumbing tubing?


----------



## KikBoxR

Anybody have any ideas for for modifying a Husky
18 in. Rolling Tool Tote? It's a great bag with a lot of space but just not enough pockets on the inside. I have a lot of stuff in it but just like to be as organized as possible. I welcome all recommendations.


----------



## Flectric

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great idea, I've never seen sch 20. Is that electrical or plumbing tubing?


O dont know for sure, but sounds like irragation tubing, the flimsy white stuff.


----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great idea, I've never seen sch 20. Is that electrical or plumbing tubing?


In my area, its called Class 200, Its thinwall irrigation tubing, same OD as regular sch40/80 and glues into same fittings. Orange and Blue carry it in the plumbing section.


----------



## Jlarson

TOOL_5150 said:


> Class 200, Its thinwall irrigation tubing


:thumbdown: I hate sch 20

Screwdriver holders are the only things that crap should be used for.


----------



## Holt

KikBoxR said:


> Anybody have any ideas for for modifying a Husky
> 18 in. Rolling Tool Tote? It's a great bag with a lot of space but just not enough pockets on the inside. I have a lot of stuff in it but just like to be as organized as possible. I welcome all recommendations.


I remember someone posting on the "Show me you tool bag thread" that they had a some pocket sewn into the inside. I can't seem to find it though.


----------



## jay_bolton

Holt said:


> I remember someone posting on the "Show me you tool bag thread" that they had a some pocket sewn into the inside. I can't seem to find it though.


Here's the post.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index77/#post468216


----------

